# New hobbyist



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Hello everyone,
I'm very new to the hobby-so much so that I'm currently waiting for delivery of my Bachmann n scale Empire Builder set. I chose n scale due to space constraints- man cave not very big lol.
I've read that many RTR sets are not of good quality so manufacturers can keep retails down. Does anyone have any opinions of Bachmann or this particular set?
Also, I plan on getting more tracks and switches etc., so I can run more than one set. My question is- when I want to expand from the oval track that comes with the set, do I have to purchase the Bachmann e-z tracks or are tracks interchangeable for the most part?
Thanks for any help/insight that is given. I have many questions but I'll start with the above two. Thanks again.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

turducken34 said:


> Does anyone have any opinions of Bachmann ...


Yea I have an opinion of Bachmann, but you might not like it 
Hopefully your experience will be better.

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8743


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Ugh...that makes me uneasy. Not a good way for me to start the hobby I guess.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

turducken34 said:


> Ugh...that makes me uneasy. Not a good way for me to start the hobby I guess.


Somebody else will prolly chime in and say Bachmann is the greatest thing since sliced bread. You have to judge these companies based on your own experience. Let us know what your set is like.


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

ok will do!


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

In the N scale world I have to say Kato and Atlas locos are tops. I have not owned much in the way of N I am mainly an HO modeler but I have owned Bachmann, Kato and Atlas N scale equipement and I say Kato is my #1 with Atlas really close behind. I cant speak much for rolling stock I have not owned very much. 

With the track, any of the "EZ" type track is going to limit you on what you can build. Flex track and cork roadbed leave you unlimited options for what you want and where you want it to go. If you must use an "EZ" system check out the Unitrack system from Kato. It costs a little more than the other stuff but the cost is worth it in how flexable it is.

Massey


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Turducken, It's true that both Kato and Atlas are very good. In engines, they 're about the best along with Athearn Genises, though some of Bachmann spectrum engines are good too. I have two Bachmann diesels that are real "Jim Dandys." So there ARE really good ones out there. 

The best cars are Kato, though their selection is small in HO. Their main bag is mostly N scale. Next to them, (and usually at a good price) is Athearn. On EZ track however, Bachmann cars are real good and are usually cheaper in price than Athearn. Stay away from brands like Lifelike and Model Power for the most part.

Flextrack is good but a little tricky to learn. Laying good flextrack is an aquired skill that takes practice, a little time and a lot of patience to achieve. For the inexperienced modeler, even though EZ track is somewhat limited, it is also much easier to lay. This is basically because the expertise is built into EZ track, whereas when laying flextrack, the modeler has to supply the expertise him or herself. But at the same time, after one lays flextrack successfully with no flaws, then stands back and watches his trains travel flawlessly aross it, the feeling of accomplishment is indescribable.

Routerman


----------



## turducken34 (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks all for the info, much appreciated. I've been reading up on this stuff as much as possible. I guess it can be a little overwhelming at first lol.


----------

